# Things to do in Bristol



## Xanadu (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm tempted to head over to Bristol for a couple of days - just fancy getting away from London.  What sort of exciting things are there to entice me over?

edit: created my own thread, cos the sticky looks like it's kids stuff only.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2008)

MANY stuff.

but what kind of thing are you looking for?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2008)

My favorite - the camera obscura and cliff-cave near the Clifton side of the suspension bridge.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2008)

cabot tower is ace aswell.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> the camera obscura



 I remember seeing that on shrooms in Glastonbury


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2008)

If rivers float your... Erm. Well boat trips round the docks. More interesting than they sound.
http://www.bristolpacket.co.uk/june.html


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> I remember seeing that on shrooms in Glastonbury



This one's on top of a converted windmill, overlooking the suspension bridge, woods, parkland and posh houses. Then, in the basement, there's a manmade tunnel through the rock which emerges in a cave half-way up the cliff face where there's a great view. It costs practically fuck all and is great.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observatory,_Bristol


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> MANY stuff.
> 
> but what kind of thing are you looking for?


General seeing stuff please.  Any good spots to get a view of the city?  

Anything music or food related would be good.  Not really interested in historical museums, unless they're particularly special ones.  What decent art galleries do you guys have?

I'll probably be up for meeting some Bristol-based urbanites, if anyone's around.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 4, 2008)

My favotate thing to do when i'm in Bristol is to get a bus to Bath or back to London.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> General seeing stuff please.  Any good spots to get a view of the city?


Cabot Tower's a good bet for this. Nice park it's in, too.
Oh, apparently it's closed for refurbishment


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My favotate thing to do when i'm in Bristol is to get a bus to Bath or back to London.



oooooooooooooooooooh cutting.

xanadu, like i say, cabot tower has an amazing view and it's just behind park street and near the waterfront too.


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're mainly central. Some places here.

Centre Space gallery
http://www.centrespacegallery.com/

Thekla.
Club on a boat.
http://www.theklabristol.co.uk/gigs.html

Bars and galleries round the docks too. Those bars are mainly a bit shit IMO. Especially weekend nights. Puke, fight, crap music. Alright in the day time though.
http://www.watershed.co.uk/info/organisation.php

Off top of my head. I'm a boring bastard and usually end up in the psame places. Will probably be about somewhere at weekend. Will check thread if peple are meeting up.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 4, 2008)

It won't be this weekend or next weekend.  Maybe the weekend after that.


----------



## astral (Jun 4, 2008)

xenon said:


> Bars and galleries round the docks too. Those bars are mainly a bit shit IMO. Especially weekend nights. Puke, fight, crap music. Alright in the day time though.
> http://www.watershed.co.uk/info/organisation.php
> .



If you want to stick round the waterfront, but with a lower chav, puking, fighting count try the Muddocks for food, The Apple for cider, The Old Duke for jazz.  The Olive Shed does good food too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2008)

Old Duke is great 
Severnshed for a reasonably priced meal by the docks


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 4, 2008)

if it's really lovely you can't beat The Cottage.

sitting on the steps by the river with a pint looking at the pretty hotwells houses. aaaah.

or even sitting on the jetty.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 4, 2008)

gallery wise there's the Arnolfini as well, right in town on the waterfront

the Venn festival is on this weekend at various venues


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Old Duke is great
> Severnshed for a reasonably priced meal by the docks




Yeah. Shame it's not bigger though. King William's good for a quiet pint. And Renartos for a late one and pizza.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> if it's really lovely you can't beat The Cottage.
> 
> sitting on the steps by the river with a pint looking at the pretty hotwells houses. aaaah.
> 
> or even sitting on the jetty.



You can beat the cottage very easily by going to the Nova Scotia just down the road. Or lots of pubs round there to be honest.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 4, 2008)

xenon said:


> Thekla.
> Club on a boat.
> http://www.theklabristol.co.uk/gigs.html



Out of interest, know its history? Pretty cool... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Profanity_Showboat_(Thekla)


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> if it's really lovely you can't beat The Cottage.
> 
> sitting on the steps by the river with a pint looking at the pretty hotwells houses. aaaah.
> 
> or even sitting on the jetty.



That's not the river, it's the harbour silly


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

JTG said:


> That's not the river, it's the harbour silly



oh you say tomato i say tomato.

that phrase doesn't work unless you say it aloud does it?

well it's all water innit.


----------



## JTG (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, that just won't do 

gimme a hug on my thread and we'll say no more about it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh you say tomato i say tomato.
> 
> that phrase doesn't work unless you say it aloud does it?
> 
> well it's all water innit.



You could write tomateo. The americans say it wrong.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> It won't be this weekend or next weekend.  Maybe the weekend after that.



oh i'll be in london that weekend! it's like we've done swapsys.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh i'll be in london that weekend! it's like we've done swapsys.



I've realised that's my birthday weekend.  So, I will be in London.  And the weekend after that, I'm in Glastonbury.  The weekend after Glastonbury, I'm in Granada.  So at the earliest, it'll be mid-July. 

On the plus-side, you're welcome to come along to my birthday celebration on the 21st!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> I've realised that's my birthday weekend.  So, I will be in London.  And the weekend after that, I'm in Glastonbury.  The weekend after Glastonbury, I'm in Granada.  So at the earliest, it'll be mid-July.
> 
> On the plus-side, you're welcome to come along to my birthday celebration on the 21st!



oh hang on, i'm confused. i'm in london on glastobury weekend, me and my friends are having an alternative one in a park with fluro facepaint and wellies.

i'm rubbish with dates.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html?year=2008&month=6&country=9


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/monthly.html?year=2008&month=6&country=9



thank you! i got march and may mixed up once and nearly missed a party.


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> thank you! i got march and may mixed up once and nearly missed a party.


----------



## Geri (Jun 5, 2008)

If you want food related stuff, maybe you should wait until the weekend of the organic food festival (not sure when it is). I've never been, but apparently they give away as much chocolate as you can carry.


----------

